# Eagle Pack - Holistic Select



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All,

I am considering changing H & D over to Eagle Pack, Holistic Select, Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meal Formula with Oatmeal.

Does anyone use this?

My local pet store didn't have any samples today, so I have emailed Eagle Pack to ask for a sample.

Thanks all.



QUOTE


> 22% Protein / 12% Fat
> Ingredients:
> Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meals, Oatmeal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Menhaden Fish Oil, Dried Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Carrots, Sun-Cured Alfalfa, Peas, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Quinoa (Organic), Apples, Blueberries, Inulin, Beta-Carotene, Cranberries, Dehydrated Kelp, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Inositol, Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Lactobacillus acidophilus Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, B. subtillus, Bacillus licheniformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae, and Aspergillus niger.
> 
> ***This is a multi-purpose formula for adult dogs. It may be fed as the sole diet to normally active adults. Holistic vet practitioners will rotate among the three single-source protein diets (Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meal, Duck Meal with Oatmeal and Lamb Meal & Rice) every 3-30 days. They may be fed with any of our canned diets. If there is an allergy issue, match to the same protein source. Kibble formulas are ideal hypoallergenic diets as they contain only one meat meal protein source, and no other ingredients normally considered to trigger an allergic reaction. Our unique combination of high protein digestibility, SQM® System, Prebiotics, Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes also aid in resolving allergies.[/B]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey!! That's made in South Bend, Indiana!! Just a 30 minute drive from my house. It's actually an excellent food and all made and processed right here in their plant in Indiana. If I wasn't home cooking with Dr. Harvey's, that's the one I would put them on. Wonder if it's cheaper to ship it to you from here? Is there any customs things that prohibit me from sending it to you if it is cheaper?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 16 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706897


> Hey!! That's made in South Bend, Indiana!! Just a 30 minute drive from my house. It's actually an excellent food and all made and processed right here in their plant in Indiana. If I wasn't home cooking with Dr. Harvey's, that's the one I would put them on. Wonder if it's cheaper to ship it to you from here? Is there any customs things that prohibit me from sending it to you if it is cheaper?[/B]



Thanks Crystal - I emailed them (they have an office here in Au) and asked them for a sample - they're going to send it out.

Its around $22 - $23 for a smallish size bag - sorry, I wasn't paying any attention to much this morning! I wouldn't like to say, because I'm not entirely sure, but I would imagine it could get tricky having some sent over - our Customs are super strict! but thank you anyways!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That is what Sparkey eats for lunch and late dinner. smells like fish but not too bad, we have other stinky stuff that I have to add. it's the only food that doesn't make him puke and get diarrhea and he loves it. he still eats home cook food for breakfast and dinner. he eats 4 meals now ( 2 dinners ) :w00t: he would love to eat more, lol we are a little nervous about giving him dog food but at this point we have to try whatever that works and so far this food has been really good for him. I think it's one of the good ones anyway.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jan 16 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707215


> That is what Sparkey eats for lunch and late dinner. smells like fish but not too bad, we have other stinky stuff that I have to add. it's the only food that doesn't make him puke and get diarrhea and he loves it. he still eats home cook food for breakfast and dinner. he eats 4 meals now ( 2 dinners ) :w00t: he would love to eat more, lol we are a little nervous about giving him dog food but at this point we have to try whatever that works and so far this food has been really good for him. I think it's one of the good ones anyway.[/B]


Thanks Fay - I read on their website that they recommend this one for senstive tummy's - so I'm so pleased to see that it seems to be working for Sparkey boy!!

I don't really have a reason to change - I'm happy with what I have them on - they have been on it for over 2 years now ... but I just thought that this one seemed quite good for allergies - even though Harley doesn't have food allergies - it can't hurt to try it. They both LOVE fish, and ... its not made in CHINA!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just a quick update - H & D have now transitioned 100% onto the Eagle Pack Holistic Select, and both are enjoying it!! I'm very happy to report that we are all very happy with this product - so far, all is good!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky's been eating the Chicken Meal and Rice version of Eagle Pac's Holistic Select for about a month now. It seems like a really good food. I'm glad you were able to find it down under!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Raine's breeder recommended the Holistic Select last year when we were switching her to an adult food. So I started feeding her and our 2 adult Malts with it. Pasha and Oscar who rarely tear started tearing like a faucet with bad staining too. After reading through SM about the potential tear stain from beet pulps which HS has, I switched them to NB Duck & Potatoes but they all still have tear stain. :-(


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 26 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734708


> Raine's breeder recommended the Holistic Select last year when we were switching her to an adult food. So I started feeding her and our 2 adult Malts with it. Pasha and Oscar who rarely tear started tearing like a faucet with bad staining too. After reading through SM about the potential tear stain from beet pulps which HS has, I switched them to NB Duck & Potatoes but they all still have tear stain. :-([/B]


It may be the potato. I switched Micky to the NB Duck and Potato and he started staining pretty bad. So then we went to the Rice and Lamb and he did ok on that, with no more staining, but he didn't really like it, so we went with the Chicken Meal and Rice Eagle Pack instead.


----------



## Echo123 (Jan 31, 2011)

When my Echo was having terrible issues with hot spots, chewing, bleeding, etc I tried cortisones, special shampoos, powders, and on and on. It was not until I switched to the the EP Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon that she got better. It took maybe 3 months. I put my other Maltese, Phoebe, on the food and her overall health improved.

Sadly, neither dog is with me anymore but they both lived to about age 15, so I have tons of good memories.


----------

